# Mark Andre



## LHB

Probably one of the best living french composers. I always think of his music sort of like Lachenmann squared, in the sense that he really explores what sounds the instruments are capable of, but his use of the sounds is quite different from how Lachenmann would compose.


----------



## Pugg

Family of the trumpet player Maurice André by any chance?


----------



## Guest

I love Mark Andre. I pretty much agree with your assessment of his work as expanding upon the work of Lachenmann.

I really love his instrumentation choices. So often he pretty much ditches standard orchestration in order to focus on the sounds he's really interested in; just look at the instrumentation for _...22,13..._

_... 22, 13 ... (Musiktheater-Passion in drei Teilen) (music-theatre work-passion in 3 parts, text by the composer, after the Bible [translated by Martin Luther, the Church of Sweden]), 2 sopranos, 5 altos, ensemble (2 bass clarinets, 2 bassoons, 4 trombones, 2 harps, 2 cellos, 2 double basses, 2 pianos, 4 percussion) (around hall), live electronics, 2001-04_***

***citation: _The Living Composers Project_


----------



## PeterFromLA

I enjoy his music, it's very tactile, its pointillist surfaces are appealing, more so than Lachenmann's to my ears. His work often reminds me of a gentler Xenakis.. However, I hear a sameness in the works, as if each opus is a movement from a larger unseen composition, and I don't get much "argument" from them. Thus, it's hard for me to discern the arc in his pieces. On the other hand, the music can trail off into quietude, before resurfacing dramatically, creating recurrent ellipses, so it may be that I just haven't listened carefully enough... In any case, I recommend the piano disc, performed by Tomoko Hemmi and Yukiko Sagawara on Wergo, it's very intriguing.


----------

